# Has anyone here bought there puppy online??



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I am going to get a maltese puppy proubly around august-october (i am moving and want to wait till i am settled in) and i have been looking into breeders around me i know i am going to have to pay a pretty high price for a good dog but i really dont want to spend much more than $1000 less would of course be better but i am trying to be realilistic, there seem to be a lot of breeders in other parts of the country were i can get a dog for less then near me (everything always seems to cost more in florida







) so yeah if any of you have bought a puppy online i was wondering if i could get some advice on how i could know if i can trust people online i keep hearing about people posting photos of puppies that belong to other people and that worrys me. opps typo in the title i mean their


----------



## sweetpea (Apr 10, 2004)

i bought my little baby from ben at koedamkennels.com he will let you pay payments and the shipping is cheap he puts them for 950.00 i purchased my lil girl for 750.00 and 136.00 to california.he answered all my questions and i had no problem you can check out his website sweetpeas mom


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Lilly

i just saw this ad on puppyfind.com and the women is selling her maltese for 200.00 she has to do to living situation here is her email [email protected] again i just started emailing her tonight and she sounds very nice the baby looked very cute online picture she posted
shoot her an email she is very sad according to what she told me because she said its very hard to depart from him and the fact that she isnt asking alot tells me she is just looking for a good home, again i know nothing else so you would have to do your own research 
thanks and good luck


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

THANKS!!!


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

I wouldn't go with anyone on Puppyfind. Honestly, it seems like a clearinghouse for backyard breeders.

The best bet is to go with a breeder whose home you can visit and whose dogs you can see. What area are you in? I can make some suggestions.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I am in Florida i don't mind driving anywhere in state and maybe even south Geogia and Alabama...i have talked to a lot of breeders i just can't bring myself to pay $3000 for a pet puppy no matter how good its bloodlines are


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I think I found a breeder I like, I can visit them at home and check out the puppies and parents(I wanna wait till they are born to visit though becuase thats what I really want to see) I know I am not going to get as good of a dog from them as some of the other breeders I have talked to,I could get a dog that is like almost perfect fromteh right people but I dont need a perfect looking puppy just a happy healthy one. The proublem is the thing that first drew me to this breeder is the thing that concernes me the most...the price. Some of the breeders I looked into around here that were asking like $950 sounded pretty awful the the puppies would just be no good, while these breeder sound better than (i have talked to them a bit) them they are asking less $$$ which might be a bad sign. So if you could jsut take a look at the site or maybe you have heard of them and let me know Thanks a ton

Michelle's Malt Shoppe


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Thanks. I emailed her today asking when the soonest i could visit after the puppies are born (I don't know if breeders let people come and look up the pupppies when they are like 2 days old or if you gotta wait till they are like a few weeks) I am going to go check it out as soon as I can and see what I think in person. If annyone has heard anything about them though,good or bad, i would really like to know thanks a ton.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Hey peoples that breeder i mentioned the litter i might buy from was born last night and they will be ready late august early september, i jsut sent an email asking when the soones i could come and see them would be what kind of answer should i expect should i be worryed if she lets me come to early or makes me wait to long?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

She said she dosent sell the puppies until 10-12 weeks depending on each one, i am proubly going to bring my sister along becuase she lives really close to the breeder so maybe she will be able to help a little bit, i remember a while back you said she would take a deposit on a puppy as early as 7-14 days old but i am not doing to put a deposit down until i see something so i am just guessing that i could proubly see the puppies at 2 weeks (she hasnt repilied to me yet but i just emailed her a few hours ago...i think i am going to call her sometime tommorrow)maybe i should start a new topic becuase i have so totaly changed my question lol


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Good luck on your search Lily!!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I just called her , she soulnd really nice on the phone although i guess that doesnt mean to much, she said it wouldbe best for me ot come when the puppies are about 4 weeks old to see them, cant take one home until 10-12weeks , she has 2 male puppies just born that are going to be $700 but she couldnt tell me to much about them becuase they are like 3 days old they will come with 1 year against genetic medical stuff and are akc she said this is the only animal she breeds i am excited but if anythng about this sounds like someone isnt right let me know i want to get a good puppy


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

She sounds like a responsible breeder by keeping the puppy quarantined against outside infections for 4 weeks and by not letting the puppy go until 10-12 weeks.

I would certainly take careful note of the environment when you visit even though I'm sure it will be difficult to take your eyes off the puppy of your dreams, Lilly!

I'd also be interested in what she says about you breeding the puppy in the future. Many breeders whose goal is to improve the breed are kinda picky about which of their litters should be bred. Usually, they keep the top ones for breeding and/or show and sell the others for pets with restrictions against breeding. If this lady is just breeding for pets, it may not matter.

Good Luck!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Thanks once again. I already asked or was givin answers to most of the questions Pico's Parent and Nichole mentioned, i doubt you care to know every single pointless detail about this but i just want to post a lot of what she said sso somone can let me know if something dosent sound right.

First what Pico's Parent mentioned, she said i coudl come and see the puppies froma distance at 2 weeks but i wouldnt be able to come very close or touch them...which didnt sound like a good enough reason to make a 6 hour drive lol, about breeding this lady only is breeding for pets none of her dogs are champions so i have no expectation of getting one just a healthy puppy not totaly off the standard.

Nichole she answered most of those questions for me without having to ask but i will ask her the ones she didnt answer yet next time i talk to her (which will proubly become more fequent if this turns out the be the puppy for me)you mentioned in a post a while back i should find out what her other animals she mentioned on her web site were they are 2 indoor outdoor cats
One thing right now i have heard i should be a little weary of is that she owns both the sire and the dam and i think i remember hearing that it is often better for the breeder jsut to have the dam then find a stud elswhere but maybe becase she is jsut breeding pets that isnt nessasary


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

You can find some good breeders this way but you are going to find terrible ones too. Hollybelle had a great site, pretty dogs, beautiful pictures, happy stories... so just because thye have a wonderful website you still need to be able to speak with people, see the dogs, etc.
Read the following thread from yorkiesdirect. Just be very careful whom you buy from, check things out! 

http://www.yorkiesdirect.com/forum/thread-...7&posts=3#23981


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Luvmypupster- I am going to see this breeder in person on the 1st.....i am waiting this long because i have to make a 6-8 hour drive to get there and if i go any earlyer i can't see the puppies becuase she said she dosent let people visiting touch them until they are 4 weeks old


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Good for you, sounds like you are going about it in a good way. Good luck, I know you can't wait.


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

This site has a lot of good info about finding a good breeder. It gives you questions to ask, and questions they should ask YOU: http://www.phouka.com/puppy/bdr_frames.html


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I wouldn't go with anyone on Puppyfind. Honestly, it seems like a clearinghouse for backyard breeders.
> 
> The internet and such sites as Puppyfind should just be a starting point for your search. Look at it as a form of advertising. I've had a Puppyfind ad forwarded to me within the last month where Christman's had a pup advertised there--pet quality--$3000, and I don't think any of us would classify them as backyard breeders.
> 
> I would be hesitant to purchase from anyone who lists a number of breeds, and who, when you call them cannot give you the satisfaction that they have researched it, know the health issues with the breed, and can tell you about their dog's ancestors. There is a lot more to breeding than just putting two dogs together than look good.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Wow i forgot about this topic lol, i ened up not getting a puppy online btw


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Now I'm curious as to why you didn't get a puppy online? Will you please share your reasons or reservations? The breeder was starting to sound very good.

We puchased IzzyBella online. Actually sight unseen. We put a deposit on a breeder that we were comfortable with after much searching. The breeder said that we couldn't touch the puppies until after 6 weeks of age. She also made us sign a spay contract and a contract stating that if for any reason we couldn't keep Izzy we HAVE to return her to the breeders. The contract was very specific on what we could not do with her, i.e. sell her to a pet store, etc. We were very happy that the breeder would once a week email us current photos of Izzy growing up. It made us long for her all the more. She also assured us that if we changed our minds upon meeting Izzy we could get our deposit back because she said she was more interested in making a good match than in making a few bucks. She also requested that we send updates and photos because they keep in touch with all "their pups".


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Mar 5 2005, 12:00 AM
> *Now I'm curious as to why you didn't get a puppy online?  Will you please share your reasons or reservations?  The breeder was starting to sound very good.
> 
> We puchased IzzyBella online.  Actually sight unseen.  We put a deposit on a breeder that we were comfortable with after much searching.  The breeder said that we couldn't touch the puppies until after 6 weeks of age.  She also made us sign a spay contract and a contract stating that if for any reason we couldn't keep Izzy we HAVE to return her to the breeders.  The contract was very specific on what we could not do with her, i.e. sell her to a pet store, etc.  We were very happy that the breeder would once a week email us current photos of Izzy growing up.  It made us long for her all the more.  She also assured us that if we changed our minds upon meeting Izzy we could get our deposit back because she said she was more interested in making a good match than in making a few bucks.  She also requested that we send updates and photos because they keep in touch with all "their pups".
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40130*


[/QUOTE]

20202, Your situation when buying Izzy sounds wonderful and is not at all what is meant when speaking of "buying online". I can see how you would be confused. Perhaps it is the wording. There is a difference in actually "buying" online and simply choosing a breeder after viewing their web site. 

Buying online generally means you will choose your puppy and breeder sight unseen except for the puppy picture in the advertisement. Sometimes there are several photos. You will put a deposit down, give your credit card number, complete "checkout" and the puppy is shipped to you, much like any commodity sold online. If the puppy is already 8 weeks' old, it will be shipped right away. The breeders and brokers who sell in this manner will sell to anyone without any sort of interview to determine if your home is the appropriate setting for their puppy. They usually ship at 8 weeks or earlier and they do not require spay/neuter agreement. And they certainly will have no requirements on the sale such as whether or not you can re-sell the puppy.

You may still end up having your puppy shipped to you and not meeting the breeder in person depending on how far you are located from the breeder and your ability to get there, etc. But that happens quite a bit, even with the top tier breeders... And is still not "buying" online.

Looking at sites to learn about breeders and then making a contact with the breeder after seeing their web site is not really "buying" a puppy online. The transaction is not completed via a web site and there is much personal contact and you are interviewed by the breeder, and of course, you have the opportunity to interview the breeder, too. There is a spay/neuter agreement and the puppy does not leave the breeder before 12 weeks.

Hope this makes you feel better!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Whew. Thank goodness. I was looking at Izzy this morning running wild doing her Izzy 500 and snarling at a carpet fuzzball and I wondered if she was normal after all.







(For a few minutes I worried her mother was a junk yard dog and her father was Cujo and I just didn't know it because I _purchased her online._


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sanvean_@May 30 2004, 07:40 AM
> *I wouldn't go with anyone on Puppyfind. Honestly, it seems like a clearinghouse for backyard breeders.
> 
> The best bet is to go with a breeder whose home you can visit and whose dogs you can see. What area are you in? I can make some suggestions.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=3383*


[/QUOTE]
It is best to find a breeder, but I did get Tyler from Puppyfind, and he is so smart and lovable! But if you lived in Cali you could've used craigslist, but you arn't.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I didnt trust myself enough to be able to judge if someone was being honest about their dogs just from email and maybe a phone call, i felt better getting sunny is person thats all.l


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Mar 5 2005, 04:07 PM
> *I didnt trust myself enough to be able to judge if someone was being honest about their dogs just from email and maybe a phone call, i felt better getting sunny is person thats all.l
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40254*


[/QUOTE]

At your age, you probably haven't had enough life experience to judge people so you were very wise to buy from someone you could meet in person. Of course, even then, you can't be sure but you have a whole lot more to go on. 

After being in the business world for more than 30 years, I have certainly learned a lot about people and forming an opinion about them sight unseen. My "gut feeling" and instincts are pretty good, but certainly not 100%.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

It would have been my choice to find a local breeder, go and pick my puppy from the litter and live happily ever after. Unfortunately I was unable to locate a show breeder in my area so was forced to look for breeders that were in the somewhere in the Southeast. I made lots of initial contacts via the internet but spoke on the phone with the breeders who were possibilities. I also feel that I am fairly good at gauging the situation and really never worried about the breeder that Sadie and Sassy came from. Of course, I had been referred to her and got references, etc. I went to get my puppies rather than having them delivered to me. I'm pretty satisfied with the way the process went.


----------

